# Benriner Mandolin - Regular or Super?



## aboynamedsuita

I'm trying to decide between the regular one and the super one. The jumbo one is even bigger but unfortunately doesn't do the fine/medium/coarse blades, so I'm not really considering it at this time (although it would be a good alternative to a cabbage shredder).

So I guess I wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts. Have you found that there were times where the regular wasn't wide enough? I understand the regular is 3.5" wide and the super is just under 5" wide, but am not sure if that is the usable blade width or the overall width.

From the pictures I've seen, it almost looks like the finger screws are made of metal on the super Benriner versus colored plastic on the regular model. It also looks the the super has two knobs to adjust the thickness instead of just one (not sure if one versus the other is superior in preventing uneven slices due to a slightly lop-sided cutting surface?). 

The additional cost isn't really a big deal, and the blades are basically a few bucks apart too.

One last question about replacement blades I understand you can sharpen the flat one but am wondering about the fine/medium/coarse? I'll probably order some replacement blades while I'm at it so wouldn't mind having a sense of what I should consider getting.

Thanks KKF


----------



## nutmeg

There is almost no difference between the super and the regular. I would definitely take the biggest model, it is easier to handle.


----------



## nutmeg

The Benriner is definitely badass. I got 5 of them!


----------



## nutmeg

You can sharpen the blade, it will make mirror slices and the blade will stay a long time sharp as they don't touch anything hard.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I ended up ordering both the regular and jumbo Benriner from JKI.

The regular is for everyday use and the jumbo will primarily be used for shredding cabbage for sauerkraut; I've already put the regular one to good use on some carrot and beet salad garnishes. It's so much better than my old one, I'm glad I didn't buy a De Buyer or something else at multiple times the cost.

I read a thread on Chowhound (http://www.chowhound.com/post/benriner-mandoline-905575) which gave some insight and also had a link to a review which helped me decide on the regular Benriner versus the super.


----------

